# Craftsman Router 315.245070



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Router Guys: My name is Dave R.and I built the Norm Abram's version router table featured on many of his shows and was quite pleased with the results(sorry no photo),but I am curious to know if the model I have posted in the thread title will fit on most plates- router table top assembly as I can't find any info on what plate to use in my Owner's manual or catalogues.Also if a suitable plate is found,do I have to remove the sub-base from the router and will I still be able to use the plunging affect(only for adj.height of bits).I don't see any other way to mount the plate on this model. I am very anxious to get started with using my table.
Thanks...........Dave.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

rout-on said:


> Hi Router Guys: My name is Dave R.and I built the Norm Abram's version router table featured on many of his shows and was quite pleased with the results(sorry no photo),but I am curious to know if the model I have posted in the thread title will fit on most plates- router table top assembly as I can't find any info on what plate to use in my Owner's manual or catalogues.Also if a suitable plate is found,do I have to remove the sub-base from the router and will I still be able to use the plunging affect(only for adj.height of bits).I don't see any other way to mount the plate on this model. I am very anxious to get started with using my table.
> Thanks...........Dave.


 If your looking for a plate like we use on the Router Workshop check out http://ww.oak-park.com. They have a complete listing of all routers that mount.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The original sub plate will have to come off. You can then go one of two routes, buy a blank plate like the rousseau, and drill it, or buy a predrilled plate like the oak park ones that has holes that line up to your router. The advantage of a pre-drilled plate is that your router will probably be 99%+ centered in the opening of the plate, compared to what us mere mortals are able to do drilling into the plate. This is important if using guide bushings.

I have made my own plates in the past, but currently am using the oak park plate. It comes in handy for above the table routing as well, with a nice wide base and a straight edge to follow along guides for dadoing large panels. 

Depending on your router, you may have to come up with longer mounting screws to affix your router to the plate. This was the case with my first Porter Cable.


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Doug:
Just a quick question..........I am not familar with removing the sub-base( New to using a router)...do I have to take out springs as I think I read somewhere else before.......it appears to be something that you have to know what you are doing to do this successful..Too bad I don't have a picture to show you..........But I will check into purchasing the oak park plate for my router....Dave


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello Don't know if this image works,but it is the same as the one I own,except for model no........So if it involves removing sub-base+springs everytime I want to mount the router on my table,I think I would be better off to buy another one for table use only.What ya Think!


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Guys,your website link doesn't work.....You,re missing one "w".Thanks..........Oh....it's the link to oak park that Rick and Bob responded to my thread I started.
Dave


----------

